
Show HN: Form endpoints for static sites with Email/Slack notifications - rathboma
https://www.99inbound.com
======
rathboma
Hey all,

I built this to scratch my own itch when I needed Slack and Close.io
integration for my static-site webforms. Seemed to be useful so figured I
share with others. Nothing else I found online really offered endpoints plus
the app integrations I needed.

Would love feedback on other useful app integrations.

